# New M2 competition



## Nick Salivan (Jun 30, 2021)

Hello everybody!
I'd just bought 1 month ago - bmw m2
competition!
Now thinking about some tuning for my car!
Nice to see all of you


----------



## Nick Salivan (Jun 30, 2021)

Im thinking now about polishing car and make ceramic. I'd just bouhgt front lip and skirts - sides. And I'm looking for any interesting wheels.


----------



## kssod (Jun 15, 2010)

I may know that car, how many miles? last 4 of vin. If it is my brothers I Ceramic coated with ISM


----------



## Nick Salivan (Jun 30, 2021)

40000 Miles


----------



## Nick Salivan (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Nick Salivan (Jun 30, 2021)

video how was made design of parts. one of the first conplects i bought


----------



## kssod (Jun 15, 2010)

Nick Salivan said:


> 40000 Miles


Nope, his was a 2020 Us model with only 5k. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Nick Salivan (Jun 30, 2021)




----------

